# Quixx Scratch Remover



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Quixx Scratch Remover - A mini review*










A while ago before I got into detailing properly my wife picked up some deep scratches on her new car. They were so deep and unsightly that I thought a respray would be necessary.

Having nothing to lose I googled scratch repair and stumbled over the Quixx system on Amazon. The product reviews on Amazon US indicated that most people were having success with the product so I decided to take the plunge.

The Quixx system is basically a little kit that gives you some 2500 grit sandpaper, a tube of compounding polish and another tube of finishing polish. You also get some basic polishing cloths (which you'd do well to bin straightaway)

The instructions are quite clear giving you three options:
a) Final polish for light swirls and marring
b) Compound then final polish for scratches and heavy swirls.
c) Wet sand, compound and then final polish for deep scratches.

The Quixx system is applied by hand. The compounding takes the most time. The instructions tell you to rub in a circular motion until the scratch disappears. To achieve the results in the picture below I worked the compound for about two minutes.

Full of confidence I tackled other scratches on the cars - even wet sanding some before compounding!. Results were similar to the posted pictures with the scratch all but gone.

I don't often use Quixx these days (I still have about half left from my original purchase). Instead I get similar results with Menzerna S100 Power Gloss and Menzerna 203S Power Finish both worked by machine.

However it can still be useful for spot repair when you only want to work a small area. The compound is particularly effective applied by hand to the worse scratches before a machining of the panel with a finishing polish.

As with all heavy compounds and wet sanding solutions upmost care must be taken to only take off what is necessary to hide the scratch. Personally I don't think the Quixx system explains the dangers of wet sanding to it's novice user base well enough.

But in conclusion I think it's a good little kit for repairing clear coat scratches.

*Before*









*After*


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I also had this kit 2 years ago, to get rid of those nasty scratches an incompetent car wash inflicted on my new VW. Scratches weren't looking as severe but could easily catch the nail. The Quixx Kit did a great job in removing these scratches again in two minutes. 

Now I have a machine and a bunch of polishes so it sits on the shelf for a year but I must say it is a decent start for serious scratch removal.:thumb:

ps: I had mine from eBay but I see PlanetPolish is selling these kits too.


----------

